# Applications pour alléger Mac OS X ?



## n0zkl3r (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai connaître les applications pour alléger et nettoyer Mac OS X 10.6 quand j'aurais mon Mac...

Quelle application permet de supprimer les langues qu'on utilisera jamais ? Et quelles sont celles, mise à part notre langue, à ne pas supprimer ? J'ai vu qu'on pouvait gagner de 1 à 2Go en supprimant les langues inutiles.

Quelle application permet de désinstaller proprement les applications afin d'enlever toutes traces ?

Et enfin, quelle application pour garder son Mac en forme ?

Conseillez-vous de faire une clean install à la réception du Mac ?


Bref, ce n'est certainement pas aussi utile que sur Windows, mais ça permet quand même de garder un Mac sain et propre au fil du temps.


Merci d'avance  i


----------



## twinworld (3 Novembre 2010)

je sais pas quel ordi vous allez prendre, mais 1 ou 2 Gb sur un disque dur de 320 Gb ou 500 Gb, c'est rien. Enfin bref...

Si vous tenez à supprimer des langues, lorsque vous recevrez votre ordi, vous faîtes une clean install en choisissant "installation personnalisée". Vous suivez les instructions à l'écran. 

Pour la déinstallation, ça dépend des programmes. Il faut lire le fichier texte qui accompagne les applications en général. Il indique comment désinstaller. Pour certaines, il suffit simplement de glisser l'icône de l'application dans la poubelle et de vider la poubelle. Pour d'autres, il y a un désinstallateur qui accompagne l'application. Là encore, il suffit de lire les instructions. 

L'application pour faire de la maintenance, c'est ONyX. Mais c'est à utiliser avec modération. Vous pouvez aussi très bien ne jamais l'utiliser et vous contenter d'utiliser les options de l'utilitaire de disque, qui fait partie intégrante de l'OS. 

Mais, s'il est utile de se renseigner sur la manière de s'occuper de son Mac, je vous conseille toute fois de ne pas trop en faire. A mon sens, un Mac, ça ne se regarde pas respirer, ça s'utilise. Donc si les vous consultez attentivement des sites comme rhino-mac ou débutersurmac, qui ont des tutos vidéos, vous devriez vous en sortir facilement et ne pas devoir toucher à un quelconque outil de maintenance durant les premiers mois.


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Quelle application permet de désinstaller proprement les applications afin d'enlever toutes traces ?



J'utilise CleanApp, payante soit, mais vraiment efficace.


----------



## twinworld (3 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> J'utilise CleanApp, payante soit, mais vraiment efficace.


ouais, mais CleanApp, ça peut aussi être la source de problèmes. si on sait pas ce qu'on fait, ça peut être dangereux. 

Moi j'ai jamais utilisé un désinstallateur. Je préfère garder un fichier de trop qui pèse quelques kb dans un dossier préférences perdu au fond de mon disque et continuer d'avoir un système qui tourne parfaitement, plutôt que de prendre le risque de supprimer un fichier par inadvertance, parce qu'il a un nom ressemblant à l'application que je viens de supprimer.


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais, mais CleanApp, ça peut aussi être la source de problèmes. si on sait pas ce qu'on fait, ça peut être dangereux.
> 
> Moi j'ai jamais utilisé un désinstallateur. Je préfère garder un fichier de trop qui pèse quelques kb dans un dossier préférences perdu au fond de mon disque et continuer d'avoir un système qui tourne parfaitement, plutôt que de prendre le risque de supprimer un fichier par inadvertance, parce qu'il a un nom ressemblant à l'application que je viens de supprimer.



Tu n'as pas tort, mais CleanApp est assez précis la-dessus, soit il faut vraiment toujours faire attention. Si on est pas sur mieux vaut garder le fichier que de tout bousiller comme tu viens de le dire. L'avantage de CleanApp c'est qu'il se met à jour en fonction des désinstallations des autres usagers, il comporte donc un tracking intégré qui améliore la fiabilité.


----------



## Wilde (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

- Je ne conseille pas la clean install sauf peut-être si tu es certain de ne pas utiliser la suite iLife. A ce moment là, si en plus de ça tu peux éviter d'installer les langues et les pilotes d'imprimante, tu peux en effet gagner quelques Go (et encore, comme dit plus haut, sur au moins 500Go c'est pas non plus vital).

- Pour désintaller les langues, j'ai testé et approuvé Monolingual (http://www.osxfacile.com/monolingual.html). En suivant les instructions évidemment.

- Sinon Onyx (et c'est tout) pour la maintenance.

- Et pour désinstaller les logiciels, utiliser le bon sens : 

1. Savoir (via le site de l'éditeur par exemple ou en observant à l'installation) si un désinstallateur est intégré au logiciel que tu souhaites effacer. C'est la manière la plus propre de bien désisntaller (le site de l'éditeur te dit parfois ou aller chercher les résidus).

2. Si pas de désinstalleur officiel : trash en corbeille ou AppCleaner (qui parfois laissera quelques résidus cela dit).

3. J'ai pas essayé CleanApp mais à manier avec précaution.

Bon amusement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Juste un petit complément des bons conseils donnés par twinworld, robertodino et Wilde : ne surtout pas désinstaller l'anglais avec Monolingual, puisque c'est la langue du système. Cela semble aller de soi, mais mieux vaut insister trop que pas assez. C'est comme les sauvegardes : tout le monde sait qu'il faut en faire, mais...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour compléter le complément de Cratès, je pense que n0zkl3r ne devrait rien supprimer du tout. Mais d'apprendre à utiliser la machine, comprendre l'OS etc. Et dans 6 mois, quand il maîtrisera le bousin, il sera temps de réfléchir à la question

Par ex. au lieu de réfléchir à comment désinstaller, on peut se créer une 2e session pour les tests logiciels; et supprimer cette session puis la recréer, lorsqu'on la trouve trop encombrée Mais pour faire ça il faut avoir un minimum compris la façon de travailler avec Mac OS X. 

Après, tu fais comme tu veux n0zkl3r


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Par ex. au lieu de réfléchir à comment désinstaller, on peut se créer une 2e session pour les tests logiciels; et supprimer cette session puis la recréer, lorsqu'on la trouve trop encombrée Mais pour faire ça il faut avoir un minimum compris la façon de travailler avec Mac OS X.



C'est bien pour cette raison que je n'avais jamais pensé à procéder ainsi... 

C'est pourtant à l'évidence LA bonne méthode, qui permet de se faire son petit bac à sable pour faire joujou sans polluer sa session habituelle !


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est bien pour cette raison que je n'avais jamais pensé à procéder ainsi...
> 
> C'est pourtant à l'évidence LA bonne méthode, qui permet de se faire son petit bac à sable pour faire joujou sans polluer sa session habituelle !



Cratès et Sly54 , vous avez tout juste. C'est une bonne habitude à prendre, merci du conseil. Je vais faire pareil pour tester les applications.


----------



## edd72 (3 Novembre 2010)

Ouais, attention à CleanApp quand même? J'ai eu des surprises, genre logiciel qui ne se mettait plus à jour car il ne se reconnaissait plus lui-même, ou logiciel qui refuse de se lancer car son checksum a changé (et il pense donc qu'il a été hacké). Donc au cas par cas, au fil des problèmes, on crée des exceptions mais c'est un peu pénible de devoir réinstaller un logiciel au moment où on en a besoin rapidement (car on ne s'est pas rendu compte du problème avant).


----------



## n0zkl3r (4 Novembre 2010)

Un peu hors sujet, mais lors de la réception de mon MacBook, il vaut mieux le mettre à charger directement ou vider la batterie à fond ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Un peu hors sujet, mais lors de la réception de mon MacBook, il vaut mieux le mettre à charger directement ou vider la batterie à fond ?



Non, ce n'est pas "un peu hors sujet". C'est totalement hors sujet !     

Ceci dit, toutes les réponses aux questions sur les batteries peuvent probablement être trouvées sur ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/sujet-unique-les-batteries-des-macbook-223159.html


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> J'aimerai connaître les applications pour alléger et nettoyer Mac OS X 10.6 quand j'aurais mon Mac...


Bonjour, 

J'aimerais avoir des conseils pour savoir quoi faire si j'ai un troisième bras qui pousse, merci.


Blague à part, attend d'avoir ton Mac, attend d'avoir besoin de "l'alléger"  
Tu seras surpris de la qualité de Mac OSX : pas besoin de le bidouiller pour qu'il soit top...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Un peu hors sujet, mais lors de la réception de mon MacBook, il vaut mieux le mettre à charger directement ou vider la batterie à fond ?


RTFM


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais avoir des conseils pour savoir quoi faire si j'ai un troisième bras qui pousse, merci.
> 
> ...



N'empêche qu'il est préférable de faire une clean install et là il pourra en appuyant sur "personnaliser" (juste avant de finaliser l'install) virer les langues inutiles, les logiciels dont il ne veut pas et surtout les milliers de drivers d'imprimante et ainsi gagner facilement quelques Go.


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche qu'il est préférable de faire une clean install et là il pourra en appuyant sur "personnaliser" (juste avant de finaliser l'install) virer les langues inutiles, les logiciels dont il ne veut pas et surtout les milliers de drivers d'imprimante et ainsi gagner facilement *quelques Go*.



Sur un disque de combien de centaines de Go ? 
Est-ce que ça vaut de perdre quelques heures ?


*Note du modo :* En tout cas, ça vaut la peine que je me re-penche sur ce topic, et décide que, finalement, tout ce qui est destiné à alléger, alourdir, décorer, ou apporter tout autre type de modification à Mac OS X via un logiciel "tiers" (c'est à dire "non Apple"), n'a pas sa place dans "Applications", mais dans "Customisation". On déménage (mais j'en profite pour préciser que, nonobstant l'avis avisé (c'est un minimum, hein, pour un avis ) de David_b "Monolingual" &#8230; Gratuit, fait ça très bien et très sainement, mais que c'est un combat à renouveler régulièrement, les "mises à jour et installations nouvelles" qui font la vie d'un Mac faisant revenir régulièrement toutes ces langues exotiques et inutiles).


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Sur un disque de combien de centaines de Go ?
> Est-ce que ça vaut de perdre quelques heures ?



Quelques heures ? Tu plaisantes ? Quelques clics en plus durant l'install et du coup une install plus rapide car moins de fichiers à installer :hein:

La clean install ça prend 20 minutes et on la conseille de toute façon plutôt que la version pré-installée par apple, qu'on la personnalise ou pas.

Sinon ça peut se faire à la main par la suite, hop le dossier printer à la poubelle et 2 go de récupéré, hop un coup de monolingual pour les langues inutiles, logiciel qui bosse vite et discrètement et encore quasi 2 go de récupéré. Hop à la poubelle les dossiers audio de GarageBand si on l'utilise pas, hop IDVD et IWEB à la poubelle (1 go pièce les 2 loulous), on vide et voilà 8 go de récup, moi je trouve pas ça négligeable !


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> hop le dossier printer à la poubelle et 2 go de récupéré



Il est ou au juste ce dossier?


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Il est ou au juste ce dossier?



HD > biblio > printers

Evite de virer celui de ton imprimante, ou télécharge le à nouveau ensuite, en plus c'est très probable qu'il soit dans le dossier printer de ta biblio utilisateurs, donc pas de risque.


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Quelques heures ? Tu plaisantes ? Quelques clics en plus durant l'install et du coup une install plus rapide car moins de fichiers à installer :hein:


T'as mangé tes céréales sans lait ce matin, et ça colle au dent ? Pourquoi tu t'énerves ? 


Tout ce que je fais c'est lui conseiller d'utiliser son mac, au lieu de se mettre à son service. C'est pas Windows, non plus.


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> T'as mangé tes céréales sans lait ce matin, et ça colle au dent ? Pourquoi tu t'énerves ?
> 
> 
> Tout ce que je fais c'est lui conseiller d'utiliser son mac, au lieu de se mettre à son service. C'est pas Windows, non plus.



Je m'énerve pas du tout tu hallucines  
Désolé si j'ai donné cette impression mais ta réponse était un peu incohérente c'est tout, tu parles de quelques heures, ça n'a pas de sens du coup je rectifie rien de plus, je sais pas où tu as été cherché ça en tout cas.

Et puis s'il souhaite récupérer des go c'est son choix non ? De plus l'argument de quelques go sur des centaines, je le trouve un peu léger, on parle de pas de mo non plus, c'est encore précieux un go je trouve.

Se mettre au service du mac, t'abuses pas un peu là non ? :rateau: 
Il va pas mettre les mains dans le cambouis non plus, c'est juste quelques bidouilles très fiables et sans risques, c'est toujours bon à savoir.


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> T'as mangé tes céréales sans lait ce matin, et ça colle au dent ? Pourquoi tu t'énerves ? .



Ah là j'adore, il faut que je la note cette-là, demain matin pour ma femme, et paff 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> HD > biblio > printers
> 
> Evite de virer celui de ton imprimante, ou télécharge le à nouveau ensuite, en plus c'est très probable qu'il soit dans le dossier printer de ta biblio utilisateurs, donc pas de risque.



merciiiiiii


----------



## fau6il (4 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais connaître les applications pour alléger et nettoyer Mac OS X 10.6 quand j'aurais mon Mac...
> Quelle application permet de supprimer les langues qu'on utilisera jamais ? Et quelles sont celles, mise à part notre langue, à ne pas supprimer ? J'ai vu qu'on pouvait gagner de 1 à 2Go en supprimant les langues inutiles.
> Quelle application permet de désinstaller proprement les applications afin d'enlever toutes traces ?
> ...



_Certains te diront ici que tout ce que tu énumères "ne mange pas de pain". 
À la réception, tu peux néanmoins effectuer une installation personnalisée.  
Et pour le maintenir en forme => DiskWarrior, TechTool, Onyx _


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Désolé si j'ai donné cette impression mais ta réponse était un peu incohérente c'est tout, tu parles de quelques heures, ça n'a pas de sens du coup je rectifie rien de plus, je sais pas où tu as été cherché ça en tout cas.



30' l'install de Mac OSX, install des apps, configuration de tout, etc. J'aurai du mettre des "" sur mon estimation, mais je m'en tire pas à moins de 2h pour avoir un Mac opérationnel (c'est pour ça que j'aime tant les clones )

Franchement, si j'achète un Mac c'est pour créer dessus, pas pour le bidouiller (pour ça, j'ai Windows et Linux et ils sont très bien). Je le fais, bien sûr, mais seulement quand j'ai pas le choix et que j'ai rien de mieux à foutre (ce qui est rare) ou quand j'ai besoin de décompresser un bon coup. Dans ce dernier cas, je démonte tout l'ordinateur (toutes les pièces), puis je le remonte puis je réinstalle tout. Le vider, ça me vide la tête 

Bref, je dois être trop con, mais il me semblait judicieux de dissuader un nouvel utilisateur de se plonger dans un Mac come on se plonge dans Windows, qu'il puisse au moins apprécier à fond "l'expérience Mac" vu que c'est un premier Mac. Ensuite, plus tard, il sera temps de regarder sous le capot.


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> 30' l'install de Mac OSX, install des apps, configuration de tout, etc. J'aurai du mettre des "" sur mon estimation, mais je m'en tire pas à moins de 2h pour avoir un Mac opérationnel (c'est pour ça que j'aime tant les clones )
> 
> Franchement, si j'achète un Mac c'est pour créer dessus, pas pour le bidouiller (pour ça, j'ai Windows et Linux et ils sont très bien). Je le fais, bien sûr, mais seulement quand j'ai pas le choix et que j'ai rien de mieux à foutre (ce qui est rare) ou quand j'ai besoin de décompresser un bon coup. Dans ce dernier cas, je démonte tout l'ordinateur (toutes les pièces), puis je le remonte puis je réinstalle tout. Le vider, ça me vide la tête
> 
> Bref, je dois être trop con, mais il me semblait judicieux de dissuader un nouvel utilisateur de se plonger dans un Mac come on se plonge dans Windows, qu'il puisse au moins apprécier à fond "l'expérience Mac" vu que c'est un premier Mac. Ensuite, plus tard, il sera temps de regarder sous le capot.



On conseille la clean install tout simplement parce qu'on a remarqué qu'il y avait souvent des problèmes avec l'linstall usine d'apple, c'est tout. Arrête un peu de parler de ton cas perso, 2h pour avoir ton mac d'aplomb ok, déjà ça dépend de ton usage, de tes logiciels et tout ça, là on parle d'une installe vierge sur un mac neuf, donc faut pas 30 minutes et il saura comment faire comme ça.

Et puis quand bien même, on parle pas de toi en plus, il fait ce qu'il veut le garçon.
De plus ça permet de connaître et comprendre un peu mieux la bécane.

Tu utilises ton mac comme bon te sembles, mais faut pas halluciner non plus, c'est pas parce qu'il va faire une install perso ou utiliser monolingual qu'il va pas profiter pleinement de son mac, t'es un peu radical non ??

Et puis ta comparaison avec WINDOZ est elle aussi complètement démesurée, limite grotesque. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------




fau6il a dit:


> Et pour le maintenir en forme => DiskWarrior, TechTool, Onyx



Hum bof... disk warrior et techtool je vois pas l'intérêt à moins d'avoir un DD qui bat de l'aile, et ONYX pourquoi pas mais c'est un peu l'usine à gaz, on peut faire des conneries aussi avec, perso je préfère conseiller son petite frère, totalement épuré et qui s'appelle MAINTENANCE.


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Et puis ta comparaison avec WINDOZ est elle aussi complètement démesurée, limite grotesque.


Grotesque ? 
T'as déjà booté un PC  portable préinstallé sous Windows  et une demi tonne de crapwares ?
Là, _oui_, il y a besoin de faire le ménage dès le déballage.

Pour ce qui est de "mon cas",  je pense qu'ici tout le monde (toi compris) ne fait que partager une expérience personnelle, non ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Grotesque ?
> T'as déjà booté un PC  portable préinstallé sous Windows  et une demi tonne de crapwares ?
> Là, _oui_, il y a besoin de faire le ménage dès le déballage.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de "mon cas",  je pense qu'ici tout le monde (toi compris) ne fait que partager une expérience personnelle, non ?



- Bah justement, c'est pas le cas avec OSX, donc la comparaison n'a pas de sens, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire, on parle juste d'une clean install sur un ordi neuf, son expérience mac il la vivra quand même !

- Non justement, je peux partager mon expérience en effet mais plus généralement je propose ce qu'il est mieux de faire, et ça c'est pas mon expérience seule, mais celle de tous les mac user qui conseillent régulièrement les nouveaux, sinon si je parlais de mon cas perso* uniquement, il serait pas applicable à tous, je réponds en fonction des attentes et besoins de la personne, je lui donne des conseils seulement, le dirige au mieux selon ce que lui veut et l'interpelle si jamais j'estime qu'il fait fausse route, j'impose rien, c'est du cas par cas.

* en effet je suis un utilisateur avancé, je suis né avec un mac, je partitionne, j'utilise pas iphoto, j'ai pas de souris mac, j'aime bien bidouiller, j'utilise pas mail, bref sur tous ces points et plein d'autres, je ne conseille pas de faire comme moi, sauf si un mac user vient dire que MAIL lui convient pas par exemple, je lui conseillerai alors thunderbird par exemple.

ps : tu serais pas un peu pinailleur quand même ??  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




n0zkl3r a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerai connaître les applications pour alléger et nettoyer Mac OS X 10.6 quand j'aurais mon Mac...
> 
> ...




Donc pour conclure 

Clean install à la réception, tu cliques sur personnaliser avant de valider l'install et tu vires tout ce que tu veux pas et tu en profites d'ailleurs pour par contre ajouter quicktime 7 car quicktime X c'est pas encore ça qu'est ça. X11 c'est bien aussi pour faire tourner open office par exemple, même s'il existe maintenant je crois une version native mac.

Tu peux en effet utiliser l'excellent monolingual car même si tu décoches les langues inutiles (garde l'anglais tout de même d'ailleurs), monolingual va t'en trouver encore un paquet au sein même des applications.

Pour les applications y a les logiciels comme CleanApp qui apparemment efface toutes traces mais franchement je trouve ça inutile car 99 % du temps, tu vas juste conserver un fichier préférence de quelques ko qui te gênera aucunement. Avec un mac on prend l'application, on met à la corbeille et on vide, point barre, j'ai toujours fait comme ça et pourtant j'en installe et désinstalle des conneries.

Pour garder le mac en forme, y a rien à faire en fait. Moi j'utilise seulement l'utilitaire de disque afin de réparer les autorisations et sinon MAINTENANCE mais seulement quand j'ai un petit bug comme parfois mes icônes personnalisées qui s'affichent en dossier de base, ça m'arrive souvent, surtout après une coupure de courant ou une extinction du mac forcée. 

Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que ton mac t'as juste à l'utiliser, pas la peine de passer maintenance si tout va bien, ça sert à que dalle. Défragmenter le DD bof bof... allez une fois par an si tu veux, et puis c'est tout, un reboot de temps en temps et c'est bien suffisant.

ENJOY !


----------



## fau6il (5 Novembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Hum bof... disk warrior et techtool je vois pas l'intérêt à moins d'avoir un DD qui bat de l'aile, et ONYX pourquoi pas mais c'est un peu l'usine à gaz, on peut faire des conneries aussi avec, perso je préfère conseiller son petite frère, totalement épuré et qui s'appelle MAINTENANCE.



_
Merci.   _


----------



## lucossmv (19 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je sais pas quel ordi vous allez prendre, mais 1 ou 2 Gb sur un disque dur de 320 Gb ou 500 Gb, c'est rien. Enfin bref...



Supprimer les ressources dans les langues "inutiles" apporte un gain de place peut-être négligeable sur le disque dur, mais peut-être pas en mémoire vive ! Car lorsqu'une application est lancée, elle est chargée en mémoire, et si le Mac est un peu ancien, juste remis à jour avec MacOSX, cela peut alléger le Mac et diminuer le swapping sur disque. 

Est-ce que je me trompe ? J'ai fait cette opération sur un power Mac PPC G4, 512MO de Ram..

A suivre.


----------

